# Stuffed Olive



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2011)

:d View attachment 194006


----------



## shell477 (Apr 5, 2011)

lol. this made me laugh.


----------



## slim6y (Apr 5, 2011)

Pffffft.... Almost as good as my Green Tea Python:


----------



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice


----------



## saximus (Apr 5, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Pffffft.... Almost as good as my Green Tea Python:


 
Hahaha


----------



## MathewB (Apr 5, 2011)

Honest to god I was thinking about an actual olive when I clicked on this thread. I like these pictures, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Darkhorse (Apr 5, 2011)

Made my day!


----------



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2011)

Anyone else have a querky pic/title please feel to add


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 5, 2011)

Very punny...


----------



## Smithers (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you liked CD....


----------



## Snakewoman (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a couple of rainbow serpents...


----------



## sookie (Apr 6, 2011)

Awsum play on words guys....pic says a 1000 words.hahahahahahahah


----------



## Australis (Apr 6, 2011)

Im in stitches


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> I have a couple of rainbow serpents...



Your rainbow serpants must be very poor morphs - a real rainbow serpant would be ROYGBIV....

You've got a GBYORB and a RORGYG - though I do like the RORGYG much more!


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 6, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Pffffft.... Almost as good as my Green Tea Python:


 You are a funny man Slim.....:lol::lol:


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 6, 2011)

at least no one has put up a trouser snake


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 6, 2011)

haha funny stuff guys ...always makes me laugh hahaha


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Bought a new Mac today View attachment 194065


----------



## saximus (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad you liked, Sax can you think of any????


----------



## saximus (Apr 6, 2011)

Haha sorry that was meant to be a funny facepalm not an angry one. I think yours wins for best pun but the first thing that came to my mind was "oh dear..."


----------



## dossy (Apr 6, 2011)

i went for a swim to try out my wet suit







i took it back after because i wanted a law suit ( think about it)


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 6, 2011)

Just happened to have this Bandy Bandy around my wrist.


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 6, 2011)

Like my Rough-scale?


----------



## Cockney_Red (Apr 6, 2011)

Come on, there must be someone breeding spotteds this season...anyone?


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

dossy said:


> i went for a swim to try out my wet suit
> 
> i took it back after because i wanted a law suit ( think about it)



Good one Dossy,...lets try and keep it to Aussie reps though 



Cockney_Red said:


> Come on, there must be someone breeding spotteds this season...anyone?



Try putting a wanted ad in...


----------



## dossy (Apr 6, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Good one Dossy,...lets try and keep it to Aussie reps though


 
i saw the mac and thought it was a mac as in the apple mac, then relised mac the snake, now i (and my slow self ) have noticed its all rep related i will be keeping and eye out for them


----------



## garthy (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been feeding live kittens.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 6, 2011)

Pretty crap but...
How do you like my Thai-pan ?


----------



## woody101 (Apr 6, 2011)

lol thai-pan i was like *** then got it haha


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2011)

I saw a great movie the other night...

Snakes on a train...






Note how the snake had destroyed the station... Best part of the movie.


----------



## woody101 (Apr 6, 2011)

very game of u slim6y posting ur toy train set


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 6, 2011)

The sign on the front gate...


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 6, 2011)

I wanted to post my "one-eyed trouser snake", but the missus told me not too, as she thought that you guys might think, it looks like a blind snake...attached pic.


----------



## -Katana- (Apr 6, 2011)

Joey decides that taking "Fluffy" to school for show and tell is a good idea.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Apr 6, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> The sign on the front gate...


 
Love it!!!!


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2011)

woody101 said:


> very game of u slim6y posting ur toy train set


 
And you didn't pick up on my car rug?


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Southside Morelia said:


> I wanted to post my "one-eyed trouser snake", but the missus told me not too, as she thought that you guys might think, it looks like a blind snake...attached pic.[/QUOTE
> 
> Oh dear god,..if it looks like that blind snake your wife's very astute  Thanks for joining in a bit of fun Scott


----------



## Defective (Apr 6, 2011)

hehehe


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 6, 2011)

slim6y said:


> Snakes on a train


 actual movie.

Also, first one to get this joke... gets 3.14159:


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 6, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> actual movie.
> 
> Also, first one to get this joke... gets 3.14159:


 
Nobody's gunna get it :? tell us.


----------



## saximus (Apr 6, 2011)

lol nerd joke. Nice Plimpy


----------



## Smithers (Apr 6, 2011)

Just give me the Pi (Pie)


----------



## shell477 (Apr 6, 2011)

bisected snakes? all i can think of. probably way off...


----------



## jase75 (Apr 6, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Nobody's gunna get it :? tell us.


 
Snakes on a Plane


----------



## saximus (Apr 6, 2011)

It's snakes on a plane (they are all sitting on the X plane)


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 6, 2011)

I just googled 'Snake puns' and clicked the link, laughed, and posted it here.


----------



## Defective (Apr 6, 2011)

never enter a staring comp with a snake...if you wanna keep your face


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 6, 2011)

There once was a snake breeder who had two snakes he was trying to mate. For the life of him, he couldn't get them within two feet of each other. Frustrated, he called up the local zoologist, and explained the situation. She hurried over, picked up the snakes and looked at them. "You know what I would do?" she said. "See that tree over there? Chop it down, chop off a good sized log, split the log in two, and make two tables out of them. Put the tables and the snakes into a cage, and let them go at it." 

Well, the breeder thought that this was insane, but having no other options, he tried it. Sure enough, a few days later he had a whole slew of baby snakes. He called up the zoologist, and asked her how that was possible. She replied, "Well, you see, those snakes were adders. And everybody knows that to get adders to multiply you need log tables."


----------



## saximus (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol plimpy do you even get that one? I'd be impressed if you did at 13


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 6, 2011)

saximus said:


> Lol plimpy do you even get that one? I'd be impressed if you did at 13


 
Kind of... well, no, not really.

Anyway in August 2010 a rattlesnake escaped from the Atlanta Zoo, even though they had all safeguards and locks on the enclosure.
I guess that's what you call...
*puts on sunglasses*
Reptile dysfunction.
YEAAAAAAAAH


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> actual movie.



I'm aware of that.... I made it... 

Subtlety isn't always my best feature.


----------



## MathewB (Apr 6, 2011)

jase75 said:


> Snakes on a Plane


 Ohh very clever, I didn't get it at first but that's probably why I'm in Maths A haha


----------



## slim6y (Apr 6, 2011)

C'mon Pimpy - why not draw a snake in photoshop with its colour pattern as 3.14159265 and call it a pi-thon?


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 6, 2011)

Guess what THIS one is?


----------



## Serpentess (Apr 7, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> Guess what THIS one is?


 
Death Adder.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 7, 2011)

jase75 said:


> Snakes on a Plane


 
Groaaaaan. That's so bad plimpy!


----------

